# Trying to set up a WDS Bridge



## TimmyGUNZ (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi,

My primary router is a Netgear WNDR330 (Wireless N). I'm trying to set up a Belkin N150 as a bridge in my house so I can connect my BLu-Ray player and other devices that require a hard-wire.

How do I go about setting up this bridge? I've been at this for hours and have had no luck.

On my primary router, I have it set up as a wireless base station and put in the MAC address of the secondary (Belkin) router as shown:










On my secondary router, I see the option for access point which looks like this:










However I'm having no luck in getting this to work. Belkin tech support has been useless.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## warrior19 (Oct 3, 2009)

My guess would be to ditch the Wireless Repeater setup in primary router.

You did not menion how Belkin will connect to Primary. Wireless or Wired.

Just set it up as normal wireless router. SSID: Router(anything) , IP Range 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.50 (for example..see later!!). DHCP enabled on primary router. Leave off WPA or WPA2 wireless security for now untill it works. Channel 1 on Primary Router!

On the Belkin reset the router to factory defaults. Disable DHCP! Set the SSID the same as Primary Router. Set the channel though to 6 or 11!! Set the IP address to 192.168.1.51 (it must be in the same network 192.168.1.x....as the IP Addresses on Primary Router but not in the range used by DHCP. In this case .1 to .50 are for the Primary Router as 192.168.1.1 and upto 49 devices from .2 onwards that connect(this is more than enough?)

This is the basis of setting up a second router as an access point. It might work with Wireless Base Station on primary if you ensure on the Belkin you switch off DHCP and set the router an IP address outside the DHCP range used on the Primary but still part of the same network.

Clear as mud? Hope this helps?

Once it works enable WPA/WPA2 security for wireless clients.


----------



## TimmyGUNZ (Dec 30, 2009)

Okay, I did what your directions said but still no luck. 

Don't I still need to input MAC address somewhere so the routers know to play with each other?

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you're trying to use the Belkin as a wireless bridge, I've never gotten their stuff to connect in that mode to non-Belkin hardware. They offer the mode, but it only works with their hardware on the other end.


----------



## TimmyGUNZ (Dec 30, 2009)

What if I make the Belkin the main router and make the Netgear the bridge? It seems the Netgear gives me more options to use as a bridge but can't get it to work.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have no idea if that would work, but if the other way doesn't work, it would be worth a try. FWIW, I have a cheap ZyXEL P330W that I've used in the past with several different brands of routers in wireless bridge mode, works great.


----------

